# Stone chip repair, Scotland East coast



## T16 (Jul 16, 2014)

Probably a long shot, any detailers/stone chip repair experts around up here?

Im not sure ive the time/skills/patience to do a proper job on a chip I have, would be happy for someone with experience to fill, layer, then shave down a chip and polish out. 

All I know around Dundee is Chipsaway, who I think actually are decent here, but this could have changed by now of course being a franchise.

You know the score, someone whos been doing these things forever will no doubt do better job than an amateur.


----------

